# Building a Rig.......... Which PSU Brand to get ?



## Ironman (Feb 16, 2013)

Which PSU Brand to get ?

i am seeing Corsair , Cooler Master , Antec , Seasonic ,XFX , Thermaltake ,

Who have Service centres in india ?
Which Brand should i take ?

ASAP .......... Please


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 16, 2013)

Corsair and Seasonic are good  brands of PSU. Don't Buy Cooler Master PSU


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

thermaltake, antec are really rare in india.. and after sales service would be dismal.. 

go for corsair. legendary a.s.s.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

What your budget for PSU at the first place?


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thermaltake, antec are really rare in india.. and after sales service would be dismal..
> 
> go for corsair. legendary a.s.s.


legendery my ass.....
over one month and still i haven't got my AX 1200 and H60 back...why the fluck do i have to mail Corsair US every time?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

ohh..  well there may be 'irregularities'


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 16, 2013)

If you're buying from Corsair, as of now stick to TX and HX series. Don't foolishly be blinded by brand's name, irrespective of the tier level.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 16, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> What your budget for PSU at the first place?



Around 4k to 8k


----------



## tech21 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Around 4k to 8k



You can check out Antec HCG (High Current Gamer ) series, very good build quality and a great choice for a long lasting rig. The 750W one is for about 8K but you do have other options starting from about 4.3K (or maybe a bit lesser) for a 400W in the same series. their failure rate is known to be the lowest worldwide.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 19, 2013)

tech21 said:


> their failure rate is known to be the lowest worldwide.



ok really


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Around 4k to 8k



Look for Corsair HX750



tech21 said:


> You can check out Antec HCG (High Current Gamer ) series, very good build quality and a great choice for a long lasting rig. The 750W one is for about 8K but you do have other options starting from about 4.3K (or maybe a bit lesser) for a 400W in the same series. their failure rate is known to be the lowest worldwide.



And you are? Antec PR or something?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> And you are? Antec PR or something?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2013)

+1 for corsair HX 750w
you can go through this review from hardwaresecrets.com
Corsair HX 750 review


----------



## Phenomenal (Feb 20, 2013)

SEASONIC S12-II 620W ....FTW!
But I suggest you get a modular one from Seasonic/Corsair if you got the cash


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2013)

Seasonic X660 @ 7500 (Fully Modular) and Warranty is 7 years.

Buy Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-660KM 660 Watts Gaming PSU - Gaming - Infibeam.com

View attachment 9065
View attachment 9066


----------



## Ironman (Feb 27, 2013)

Whats the Seasonic India Website.?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Seasonic X660 @ 7500 (Fully Modular) and Warranty is 7 years.
> 
> Buy Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-660KM 660 Watts Gaming PSU - Gaming - Infibeam.com
> 
> ...



Overpriced.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 14, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> Corsair and Seasonic are good  brands of PSU. Don't Buy Cooler Master PSU



so  whats wrong with cooler master ?



sumonpathak said:


> why the fluck do i have to mail Corsair US every time?



really so .... it has no service center in india ??



The Sorcerer said:


> If you're buying from Corsair, as of now stick to TX and HX series. Don't foolishly be blinded by brand's name, irrespective of the tier level.


 ok
then


what is the official website of seasonic?



sukesh1090 said:


> +1 for corsair HX 750w
> you can go through this review from hardwaresecrets.com
> Corsair HX 750 review



ok

checking it out



Phenomenal said:


> SEASONIC S12-II 620W ....FTW!
> But I suggest you get a modular one from Seasonic/Corsair if you got the cash


does seasonic have service center in india?



d6bmg said:


> Overpriced.




please suggest a psu then .......... which is not overpriced!


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ironman said:


> so  whats wrong with cooler master ?


i can say this about their extreme series
too much ripple, unbalanced voltage, inefficient, Bogus rating(like cheapo PSUs found around Rs.400 rated as 400W), faliure rate ...


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 14, 2013)

Seasonic is distributed by tirupati..they also handle the RMA provided u dont destroy the damn thing and buy from outside India.


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 20, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Whats the Seasonic India Website.?



Seasonic India website does not exist as of now. Seasonic is distributed by Tirupati Enterprises and they are based in Kolkata. Seasonic makes PSU's for Corsair(HX,AX Series). Corsair sells at a higher price but Seasonic sells at reasonable prices only and that too with 5 year warranty. If you have more doubts PM me. OK.

Right now Seasonic has released a new range of PSU called Seasonic X650 @7456 (with Hybrid switch). Seasonic X750 & X850 is also available for lesser price than corsair with 5 to 7 year warranty respectively.


----------

